# Set of oem 17"s with tires on ebay 1295 detroit area



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

OEM ORIGINAL 17" CHEVROLET CRUZE WHEEL TIRE SET 2011 | eBay


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

also found a set of 18's

2011 Chevrolet Cruze 18" Factory OEM Wheels HOLY COW!!! | eBay


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...Continental's on the 17" rims.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

i just bought the same package from the same dealer two weeks ago... It s actually the same photo of the 17 s (probably a stock photo...) He shipped them nicely,,, and cheap! I paid a few hundred less and mine are like new...


----------

